# Cgc!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, how exciting!! Wishing Cedar the very best, and looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing photos. We are hoping Betty-Jo and Jenny will be going for theirs one day in the not too distant future, so it will be cool to know how you do!!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah Zulu!! She did it!! like a pro!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats you must be so excited.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's excellent! Congrats to you and Zulu!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Way to go!!! Good Job Zulu!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Zulu. I am so sorry I got her name wrong in my last pot here! You mjust be very proud, and should be.


----------

